# ما المقصود بالتصميم الحضري ؟؟



## urban & regional (11 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

أتمنى ان اجد الاجابة من الاعضاء الكرام على سؤالي هذا :::

ما المقصود بـالتــصميــم الحــــضـــري ? urban design 
( اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة مفصلة اذا امكن ذلك )


ومـــالفرق بين( التصمـــيم الحضـــري ) وبين ( التخطيط الحضري )؟؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعاً ........


----------



## urban & regional (13 مارس 2006)

ما عندكم رد يا جماعة؟؟



شكل السؤال صعب


----------



## manal aly shedeed (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم اختى urban
تعريف التصميم الحضرى 
A definition of urban design has been offered in an article by Kevin Cambell and Robert Cowan in Planning (12 February 1999). 
Urban design can be considered to be the art of shaping the interaction between, people and places, environment and urban form, and nature and built fabric, and influencing the processes which lead to successful villages, towns and cities." 
ستجدى المزيد من المعلومات فى هذا الموقع 
http://www.civictrustwales.org/plan_design/design.htm
تعريف التخطيط الحضرى
urban planning - determining and drawing up plans for the future physical arrangement and condition of a communitycity planning, town planning . planning - the act or process of drawing up plans or layouts for some project or enterprisezoning - dividing an area into zones or sections reserved for different purposes such as residence and business 
and manufacturing etc 
ستجدى المزيد من المعلومات فى هذا الموقع المتخصص فى تعريف كل المسميات التخطيطية 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/urban+planning
ارجو ان اكون افدتك ..


----------



## urban & regional (13 مارس 2006)

thanks alot ,dear for ur informations 
an the websites​


----------



## hasanat75 (14 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة وبعد.
من خلال رسائلك الزميل/الزميلة تبين لين انك تسال عن هذه المسميات من اجل الدراسة و ترغب في معرفة الفرق بين هذه التخصصات على اية حال ان التخطيط الحضري هو من الهندسات المهمة جدا للدراسات المستقبلية و التخطيط المستقبلي للمدن و الاحياء السكنية و المستشفيات و الاماكن العامة وكل مايلزم اي مدينة سكنية من بنية تحتيه طرق صرف صحي كهرباء ماء هاتف و يكون على عاتق مهندس تخطيط المدن مهمات كثيرة و كبيرة في نفس الوقت فهو بالاضافة الى انه يقوم على تخطيط المدينة المستقبلية و كيف ستكون فهو يقوم على تصاميم الابنية و الواجهات وياخذ مكان المنهدس المعماري في صميم عمله بالاضافة انه يكون له الدور الكبير في تحديد طبيعة المواد المستخدمة في البناء من حديد و خرسانة وحجر.... الخ وبهذا يكون قد اخذ جزء من عمل المهندس الانشائي مع احترامي الى جميع الزملاء ولكن اود ان ابين طبيعة عمل اصحاب هذه الاختصاصات بالاضافة ان مهندس التخطيط يدخل في عمله الدراسات المستقبلية و الاستراتيجية للسكان وعن الزيادات السنوية والاحصاءات المتعلقة بالنسبة المئوية للزيادة السنوية فى الاقليم الذي ينوي عمل المشروع ضمنه, و الحديث عن هذا الموضوع طويل جدا جدا جدا اما عن التصميم الحضري ففي الرسلة القادمة انشاء الله ولكم كل الامنيات بالتوفيق ارجو ان تكونوا قد استفدتم و لو القليل القليل


----------



## نهى سراج (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد معلومات عن 
المعدلات التخطيطيه للمدن المصريه الجديده


----------



## aama (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لك ان تعلم اخي العزيز ان التصميم العمراني او الحضري هو علم وفن يختص بتجسيد المنظور الفني للتخطيط العمراني بتطبيق سياساته ذات الاهداف المحددة من جهه .. ومن جهة اخرى يعمل على تكين البيئة المبنية ذات العلاقات الوظيفية بكافة مستوياتها من الفراغ الشخصي للمنزل الى اعلة تكوين لمفردات المدينة..

وعو علم لا يختص بالتخطيط العمراني ولا يختص بالعمارة بل هو منفصل .. ولكن في عالمنا العربي يدمجون هذا التخصص الجميل وكل الاطراف تدعي انتماؤه اليها... وانصحك بان تقراء كتاب التصميم العمراني لكيفن لينش مع انه من الكتب القديمة لكنه يعتبر من اهم ما كتب في التصميم العمراني ...


ولتعلم اذا كنت طالبا ان مشاريع التصميم العمراني من اهم المشاريع واكثرها جاذبية ونقاشا... وتستطيع من خلالها خلق ابداع وشخصية تصميمية خاصة بك.......... اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## lawedo_1 (5 فبراير 2014)

*السلام عليكم*

دة رابط لأحد الابحاث 
نامل الاستفادة منة
http://www.uotechnology.edu.iq/dep-...en (theory and practical) in Urban Design.pdf


----------

